# Sorrells Bloodline & Papers



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi as some of you may know I am new to the form. I just wanted to ask is there anyway to trace your pups back ? I have adba papers with the dame and sires name. I was also informed that the bloodline of my pups are from sorrells. How would someone confirm if this information given by the breeder is in fact true? Where would I start to investigate this? Any information would be helpful. I am curious to see if what I was told is actually true. Thanks


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok I think I got it looks like I can order their pedigree on the adba's website. I will start there. Any other information would be nice. Thanks :woof:


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Hi as some of you may know I am new to the form. I just wanted to ask is there anyway to trace your pups back ? I have adba papers with the dame and sires name. I was also informed that the bloodline of my pups are from sorrells. How would someone confirm if this information given by the breeder is in fact true? Where would I start to investigate this? Any information would be helpful. I am curious to see if what I was told is actually true. Thanks


if you have adba papers with sire & dame you should be able to send in the paper work and they send you your ped back with your choosen name


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cool Yes I do. Thanks so much I am now very curious to find out about my babies. But I have the papers. I just went to the adba's website. I am going to order the pedigree now. Thanks Tcarter


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Ok I think I got it looks like I can order their pedigree on the adba's website. I will start there. Any other information would be nice. Thanks :woof:


 Google search the pedigree for the parents' full registered names in the meantime and see if anything comes up. There may be some info online.

Papers can be hung. This is just one reason why it is so important to go to a responsible breeder that you trust.

Are the parents DNA-P ? If so that is a way you can at least check to see if the sire and dam are actually the real parents.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi patches I am just now learning that now. I didn't know when I got my dogs. I thought papers meant something. I didn't know until last night that papers could be hung. So Please forgive my lack of knowledge. I just really want to know so I don't make the same mistake in the future. Should I ever decide to buy a pup from a breeder again. The parents to my knowledge are NOT DNA profiled. All I have from the breeder are the adba papers. And the dame and sires name. This is what I have to start with.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Im finding out that there are hung papers somewhere in every dogs pedigree with the exception of colby dogs,thats whats coming at me through the apbt grapevine..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey cane I just got off the phone with the adba. The lady told me that when I send my papers off to transfer the ownership which I am doing on Monday. I can request a 7 generation pedigree for 45.00 which is what I am going to do. She said their is a site where you can check on pedigrees but that it's not as accurate and may not have all the dogs listed for my pups pedigree. So well I guess I have to wait and see when I get my pups papers back to see what they say. That's good info though about the hanging of papers. I can't believe that all of this fraud is going on with dogs! What would be the reason to begin with?:rain:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Hi patches I am just now learning that now. I didn't know when I got my dogs. I thought papers meant something. I didn't know until last night that papers could be hung. So Please forgive my lack of knowledge. I just really want to know so I don't make the same mistake in the future. Should I ever decide to buy a pup from a breeder again. The parents to my knowledge are NOT DNA profiled. All I have from the breeder are the adba papers. And the dame and sires name. This is what I have to start with.


Don't feel badly you didn't do anything wrong. The papers should mean something , but just making you aware it is not always the case. We all learn as we go and try to help each other.

If you post the names We can help you search



> Im finding out that there are hung papers somewhere in every dogs pedigree with the exception of colby dogs,thats whats coming at me through the apbt grapevine..


 DNA profiling was not always done and still isn't by most so who knows. I find it interesting though that you say there is only one bloodline that doesn't have any hung papers in it. More especially since that is a line I commonly hear BYBs boasting that they have it along with many other well known lines. Sadly some will say and do anything to sell a pup.

Let's not forget all those pop up registries that pretty much let you write your own pedigree for a fee



> I can't believe that all of this fraud is going on with dogs! What would be the reason to begin with?


My guesses are one or more of the below:
Cash, 
Greed, 
Status Symbol,
Ignorance

True story:
I looked at a litter a few years back and the breeder insisted they were purebred pups and showed me the papers and the sire and dam, but three of the pups had curly poodle like fur. He insisted that was normal and all pits have it at first even though the rest of the litter looked like APBT pups. When I told him the litter must have been dual sired and they were not pit bulls he got really POd. 
Hmmm.... and surprise there was a male standard poodle living right next door which I noticed as I left.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey patches when I bought the pups I didn't really care about bloodines and papers. It didn't mean a lot to me. Because I am not out their showing me dogs and such. But it was nice to think my dogs were pure bred. I didn't really know the difference between a ambullie or a apbt. At one point I just thought well maybe they have different sizes it's genetics. Then I came here and started reading and that's what got my attention. And it made sense to me to at least want to know about your puppies and where they came from. What information to you need off the papers? 

This is what is shown 

Registered Name

Mc Kibben's "DIAMOND"

SIRE HASSAN'S "SIZZLA"

THE DAM MARK'S "RED"


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Who knew the Mail Man and The Standard Poodle were one in the same!!! ROFLMAO


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Nothing is showing up on Google when I look for their peds. All that means though is that they are not up online, unless I just can't find them for some reason.

Not all dogs are online so don't worry about it. You'll just have to wait for the pedigree to come. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Patches It's Ok I will post the pedigree when it comes. Thank You very much for all your help and information. You are very well educated on the breed. My dogs are still very beautiful babies and are healthy that to me means more than any piece of paper. But I would still like to know where my dogs stem from. So it will be interesting to see.


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

cane76 said:


> Im finding out that there are hung papers somewhere in every dogs pedigree with the exception of colby dogs,thats whats coming at me through the apbt grapevine..


hung meaning fabricated? I mean most dogs point back to colby dogs. If you know the bloodline as in characteristics of the blood you should be able to kinda tell if it is fabbed i mean i have a redboy/snooty dog and if i see a bunch of "johnies blue blazer" i would ? that real fast. ADBA is known for having a bunch of crosses apbt and staff-bully breedings and give papers with them. Now BFKC started by C.Mims will not let that pass at all you will get your fuzzed papers back the same as you sent with a note!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> This is what is shown
> 
> Registered Name
> 
> ...


Thos look like Call Names. Don't they generally put the call name in Quotes?
Is there a kennel name?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> My dogs are still very beautiful babies and are healthy that to me means more than any piece of paper.


 That is how it should be. Give that pup a lot of loving:woof:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

There is a breeder name on the paper's not a kennel name. The call name is on here but it's blank. 

This is the layout

line 1: ______________ Line 2: ____________ Line 3: ____________

Registered Name Call Name Reg. No.

Line 1: ______________ Line 2:_____________ Line 3:_____________

Breed Sex Chip I.D. or lattes#

Line 1:________________ Line 2:____________ Line 3:___________

Color Born Date Issued 

Sire:___________________________
Numbers under here
Dam:__________________________
Numbers under here

_______________________________

Breeder 

O
W
N[ ___________________
E Authorized Signature
R


HUGE SEAL 

Those are NOT call names they are the sire and dam's names 
R


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> That is how it should be. Give that pup a lot of loving:woof:


Everyday and night!! up:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Thos look like Call Names. Don't they generally put the call name in Quotes?
> Is there a kennel name?


Actually In ADBA the reg name also is in quotes after the Kennel or Breeder's name.

In UKC they do not do that

So For Example here is my baby girl
Call name:
" Touche' "

reg name in ADBA is:
*T.'s "Patch O Ill B PutN M2Shame"*

in UKC is her reg name is
*T's Patch O I'll B PutN-M2Shame*

Just slightly different. ADBA allows for less characters and spaces in the name then the UKC.

Bodacious's reg name is so long, ADBA left out her beginning quotes and only put them at the end of her name to make it fit


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Here is a link to your pups sire's pedigree. I couldnt find anything on the dam. Do you have her parents names?

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=216591


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha I love that name though.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That pedigree I posted may not be the right one. I dont think it is but its what came up under that name??? Not a sorrels dog though!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Here is a link to your pups sire's pedigree. I couldnt find anything on the dam. Do you have her parents names?
> 
> http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=216591


Hey old fort I will call the man tonight and get the parent's names. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woof: :woof: :woof: :woof: That's so cool!!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

.....thats disturbing, they blatently fight their dogs.....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Old fort I will get the parents names from the breeder. I am going to call him tonight. I am ordering the 7 generation pedigree from the adba when I send the papers off on monday to change ownership. So maybe the pedigree confirm everything.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

that dog looked like a tuff customer,beautiful old school little terrier type..


----------



## bx-made (Jun 12, 2008)

i have the same question bout my papers for my dog ..
so all i have to do is fill out the back of the adba paper and i'll get all the ped up to the sevsen generations on my dog ?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Cane if you noticed that dog is no longer with us. DEAD GAME!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I was going to ask he looks beat up? So that's what dead game means? OMG what the hell is wrong with people. So this dog was a fighting dog? And they advertise that information in the dogs pedigree??? Is that a jeep gator pitbull? Would that be his blood line?:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The weight looks like its in kilos, and the language in that listing leads me to believe that he's in another country. It may be legal wherever they're at.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> I was going to ask he looks beat up? So that's what dead game means? OMG what the hell is wrong with people. So this dog was a fighting dog? And they advertise that information in the dogs pedigree??? Is that a jeep gator pitbull? Would that be his blood line?:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


Dead game is a dog that is game to the death,I guess the true messure of real gameness is to the death,and by the way "Sorrel"is a very real fighting blood line,that is why it was created,and if your unhappy with it,you shouldnt of purchased it.those types of dogs will fill your dogs pedigree,if it is infact a "sorrel" dog.Just because its a fighting bloodline dosent mean it cant exsist as a pet however,just find a good way to channel its natural inborn drive,it could tend to be towards the extreme...


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

cane76 said:


> Dead game is a dog that is game to the death,I guess the true messure of real gameness is to the death,and by the way "Sorrel"is a very real fighting blood line,that is why it was created,and if your unhappy with it,you shouldnt of purchased it.those types of dogs will fill your dogs pedigree,if it is infact a "sorrel" dog.Just because its a fighting bloodline dosent mean it cant exsist as a pet however,just find a good way to channel its natural inborn drive,it could tend to be towards the extreme...


couldn't have said it better myself... the guy i bought my dog from he breeds Game dogs but use them in weight pulling and he has had a few very successful by the sizes of the trophies lol his main puller goes nuts over a basketball so he stands at the end of the track and just bounce the ball and the pulling starts. Needless to say that theirs alot of flat balls somewhere


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No dog should be fought. Dog fighting is terrible. I don't know anything about bloodlines . And even if my pups are from a fighting bloodline it wouldn't matter I still would have bought them anyway and do not regret it. I just think of what they do to those dogs and how brutal it is. THOSE BASTARDS SHOULD BE PUT IN A RING AND HAVE THE SHIT BEAT OUT OF THEM!!!! I believe that most dogs no matter what the breed or situation can be managed with proper love and training and early socializing.


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> No dog should be fought. Dog fighting is terrible. I don't know anything about bloodlines . And even if my pups are from a fighting bloodline it wouldn't matter I still would have bought them anyway and do not regret it. I just think of what they do to those dogs and how brutal it is. THOSE BASTARDS SHOULD BE PUT IN A RING AND HAVE THE SHIT BEAT OUT OF THEM!!!! I believe that most dogs no matter what the breed or situation can be managed with proper love and training and early socializing.


UFC,MMA,WWE,IBF


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just as long as you realize that all the love and socialization in the world may not stop your dogs from becoming dog-aggressive someday -- even towards each other -- then you'll be in good shape. :roll:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have an older male he is 2 who is dog aggressive not with dogs in our home but smaller dogs outside the home he was raised around other dogs and even well socialized. As soon as he hit almost 2 his dog aggression started to show. It's only with very small dogs he will growl at them. So I am aware that the bully breeds do tend to be aggressive with other animals I have seen it first hand in my older male


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

"burt sorells"or dogs off of his stock can be far more aggresive than your average bully.
When you mentioned "jeep" "alligator" etc,sorrells is just the same[well all blood lines carry ceartin traits],they are created for fighting.
Anyways,youll be alright,just be extra carefull,dont expect a dog that is from game lines to act like a blue staff.post the pedigree when you get it,and who knows your dog may be gental as a lamb[just dont count on it].


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cane76 said:


> "burt sorells"or dogs off of his stock can be far more aggresive than your average bully.
> When you mentioned "jeep" "alligator" etc,sorrells is just the same[well all blood lines carry ceartin traits],they are created for fighting.
> Anyways,youll be alright,just be extra carefull,dont expect a dog that is from game lines to act like a blue staff.post the pedigree when you get it,and who knows your dog may be gental as a lamb[just dont count on it].


Ok I will thanks Cane!! I will post the pedigrees. I actually have 2 pups from the same litter one is a female the other a male. But thanks again for your help.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I for one think if you can't except that the APBT is a fighting breed created for that (even if it is wrong/brutal) then there is no sense in owning one. You can't think the creators of your breed should have the sh*t beat out of them, its like saying your dogs shouldn't exist. If they hadn't fought them there would be no APBT. That doesn't mean we have to agree with it, says its ok or that it was ever right to begin with. There is just a line between saying its horrible and being totally adverse to it. Its your breeds history and something APBT owners have to live with. It turned out to give them some pretty good traits in the end.



OldFortKennels said:


> Here is a link to your pups sire's pedigree. I couldnt find anything on the dam. Do you have her parents names?
> 
> http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=216591


I want that little dog. Except without the scars. He is such a cutie! I see he is also related to some of whats been with into the GR CH Boogieman stuff when looking back in the dog company peds Ch Knights Golden Prospector/Flossies dream. Same as CH Rebel Red.



OldFortKennels said:


> Cane if you noticed that dog is no longer with us. DEAD GAME!


Well I wonder, also I think that person is in another country by how they type poor english and not just that (as many have poor grammer skills) but the sentence structure. As someone mentioned blatant fighting it is probably legal where they are at. I seen people put "dead game" but the dog isn't actually dead game but their belief so deep game that it would in fact be game to the death. Don't know if thats the case or if its truly dead game?


----------

